# Graco 9.0/ 9.5 HVLP



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Does anyone on here own one of these? Thoughts, feelings? I couldn't find much of anything on here as far as how people feel about graco hvlp. Was planning to put in an order on something today, as I'll need it by next week. 

I'll be shooting mostly latex with it.

Any info/ experiences is appreciated. 

Open to hear what other models/ brands you might use and love.

Thanks!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Got the 9.5 and love it, I don't like graco cup gun so I swapped it out for the titan gun.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

DirtyPainter said:


> Does anyone on here own one of these? Thoughts, feelings? I couldn't find much of anything on here as far as how people feel about graco hvlp. Was planning to put in an order on something today, as I'll need it by next week.
> 
> I'll be shooting mostly latex with it.
> 
> ...


Go with the Titan 115. There is a rebate right now for a free gravity gun. It's a 6 stage unit, you can use a remote without the need of a an air compressor.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Go with the Titan 115. There is a rebate right now for a free gravity gun. It's a 6 stage unit, you can use a remote without the need of a an air compressor.


What's the Titan run? The 9.5 has the same rebate right now- includes an extra gun&cup. 1,200 before tax I think?


----------



## seomichael (Sep 23, 2013)

The 9.5 shoots latex better with less thinning. You can get a size 6 pin with the 9.5 and that seems to be working the best. 

Others in here probably work with it more than I do though


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

DirtyPainter said:


> What's the Titan run? The 9.5 has the same rebate right now- includes an extra gun&cup. 1,200 before tax I think?


$1,299.00 plus tax.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

seomichael said:


> The 9.5 shoots latex better with less thinning. You can get a size 6 pin with the 9.5 and that seems to be working the best.
> 
> Others in here probably work with it more than I do though


Better than what? I was told by Titan CS than the 115 can even shoot texture coatings.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I ordered the graco 9.5 then cancelled when the Titan rep through in a second elite gun and model upgrade (buy the 105 u get the 115 etc)

Today I'm shooting freezing cold wb laquer thick as mud not reduced like butter. (Left laq in van and forgot reducer at shop).


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I burned out a 9.5. Not necessarily the fault of the Graco, but I have an old 3 stage capspray that is still kicking and has been abused.

If you want to shoot latex, get no less than a 5 stage. I still thin latex, but it is a reasonable amount.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Danahy said:


> I ordered the graco 9.5 then cancelled when the Titan rep through in a second elite gun and model upgrade (buy the 105 u get the 115 etc)
> 
> Today I'm shooting freezing cold wb laquer thick as mud not reduced like butter. (Left laq in van and forgot reducer at shop).


That's the same deal I got. But its the gravity gun instead of the regular elite gun.


----------



## seomichael (Sep 23, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Better than what? I was told by Titan CS than the 115 can even shoot texture coatings.


sorry I meant the 9.5 sprays latex better than the 9. The 115 is the top of the line titan and could do the same. I agree with you


----------



## Long Island Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

I bought the Titan 115 with the upgrade sale a few weeks ago. I am very happy with it. It is my first HVLP so I can't compare it to another unit. I have had a few issues, I was stubborn and didn't thin any latex. There is a learning curve for sure. I thin Advance about 10% now, and when you find that sweet spot, it was worth every penny.
I am presently doing some kitchen cabinets with the Titan and can't believe how good they look after using insl x stix primer and 1 coat of BM Advance satin finish so far.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Ordered the 9.5 today. Still have time to change my mind, butttt seeing as all I've ever bought or used is graco, I may not. (Kinda scared I might like something else more, then I'll have to change out everything.... Cause it's all gotta match- naturally.)


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

I tried them both the Titan and the Graco, didn't like the Graco edge gun, but both turbines 9.5 worked great, the Titan gun is a better gun interchangeable tips and needles, I think the 9.5 has plenty of power for what we're mostly shooting (lac, varnish, enamels) it's designed for cabinets and trim, if you're spraying flat on walls or ceilings you would most likely switch to an airless anyway, I don't see any need to spray heavy flat paint out of an HVLP.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

aroplate said:


> I tried them both the Titan and the Graco, didn't like the Graco edge gun, but both turbines 9.5 worked great, the Titan gun is a better gun interchangeable tips and needles, I think the 9.5 has plenty of power for what we're mostly shooting (lac, varnish, enamels) it's designed for cabinets and trim, if you're spraying flat on walls or ceilings you would most likely switch to an airless anyway, I don't see any need to spray heavy flat paint out of an HVLP.


I might be mistaken or in need of more coffee right now. but the Titan 115 I think is 11.5 psi compare to the graco at 9.5 psi.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

DeanV said:


> I burned out a 9.5. Not necessarily the fault of the Graco, but I have an old 3 stage capspray that is still kicking and has been abused.
> 
> If you want to shoot latex, get no less than a 5 stage. I still thin latex, but it is a reasonable amount.


Hey DeanV, I've been using a 9.5 bought new last year and it has gotten progressively louder. I've cleaned the filters to no avail. I know a turbine unit is loud, but I swear it is nearly twice as loud as it used to be. Does that sound familiar? I mentioned to my boss it sounds like it my blow up any day. I probably ought to take it in and get it looked at as soon as I'm done with my current job. Until then, ear muffs it is.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Not sure if it got louder with time or not. It was loud though.


----------



## 97audia4 (Sep 10, 2013)

Im glad someone started this thread because with my recent hike in cabnet jobs coming up next year Ill need a HVLP, I think Ill go with titan as my local SW has one on display.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

97audia4 said:


> Im glad someone started this thread because with my recent hike in cabnet jobs coming up next year Ill need a HVLP, I think Ill go with titan as my local SW has one on display.


No shops in my area have ANYTHING on display or in stock. Except for the Home Depot hand held garbage. Maybe I should save a buck and go that route:clap:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

DirtyPainter said:


> No shops in my area have ANYTHING on display or in stock. Except for the Home Depot hand held garbage. Maybe I should save a buck and go that route:clap:


I've used Spraymallstore.com. Good prices.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Damon T said:


> I've used Spraymallstore.com. Good prices.


I have as well.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I haven't


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I haven't


Buy local when you can but sometimes you can't get the right deal.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Buy local, think global


----------



## 97audia4 (Sep 10, 2013)

DirtyPainter said:


> No shops in my area have ANYTHING on display or in stock. Except for the Home Depot hand held garbage. Maybe I should save a buck and go that route:clap:


dont forget to pick up some behr premium plus it primes while it paints


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

97audia4 said:


> dont forget to pick up some behr premium plus it primes while it paints


Many will judge me for this I'm sure, but I use Behr and kilz products. Our local paint maker went under. DE wouldn't give me the time of day, and there isn't a bm or sw close. So... It's depot, or PPG.. I'm sure I'm missing out, but once I learned to use it. I don't have many complaints.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

DirtyPainter said:


> Many will judge me for this I'm sure, but I use Behr and kilz products. Our local paint maker went under. DE wouldn't give me the time of day, and there isn't a bm or sw close. So... It's depot, or PPG.. I'm sure I'm missing out, but once I learned to use it. I don't have many complaints.


Ppg makes some really good products IMO


----------

